# Borderline blood results, need a re-test



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope someone can explain this a little better than the GP's nurse...

Had some blood taken as just an overall health test, they've just rung up saying my white blood count and haemoglobin results are borderline? that's all she could tell me?

bit of a natural worrier, so can anyone explain this in Leymans terms, what the hell was she talking about? :huh:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Hemoglobin is used in the transport of oxygan throughout the body... When it is low, less oxygen is delivred to the body and may cause anemia.. High hemoglobin on the other hand, may indicate heart disease. It can also various complications since it leads to abnormal flow of blood and abnormal cloting.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

come on guys i'm scared.

@hackskii @Mars Not sure if you guys know much about this type of blood test, but i've seen you answer many questions regarding other blood tests so any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

LER said:


> Hemoglobin is used in the transport of oxygan throughout the body... When it is low, less oxygen is delivred to the body and may cause anemia.. High hemoglobin on the other hand, may indicate heart disease. It can also various complications since it leads to abnormal flow of blood and abnormal cloting.


Cheers for the reply.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

bump for bieber


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Are they both low or high?

I really don't know that much about that stuff to be honest.

I mean if you had an infection or something white blood cell count may be up.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Get a copy of the results then post them up....

We haven't got a lot to work with have we? Borderline low or high? Won't know until you post it!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

BettySwallocks said:


> Hope someone can explain this a little better than the GP's nurse...
> 
> Had some blood taken as just an overall health test, they've just rung up saying my white blood count and haemoglobin results are borderline? that's all she could tell me?
> 
> bit of a natural worrier, so can anyone explain this in Leymans terms, what the hell was she talking about? :huh:


Your lucky, my WBC was 3 x higher than it should be, but in steroid users thats not abnormal, most ppl think that steroids just raise RBC, well they dont, they can also raise WBC, it can be a problem because it can cause the blood to become thick and sticky and this can lead to serious problems.


----------

